# 2004 vortex frame, $1250, good deal?



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

Is $1250 a good deal for a 2004 Vortex frame?
I'm guessing 2000-2500 miles on it. No visible defects or damage.
Thx. -j


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Your joking correct?*

If it a size 59 no, just give me the guys email address. Buy it!



jakerson said:


> Is $1250 a good deal for a 2004 Vortex frame?
> I'm guessing 2000-2500 miles on it. No visible defects or damage.
> Thx. -j


----------



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> If it a size 59 no, just give me the guys email address. Buy it!



Thanks Juan - Sorry - I can't give you the name, and it is not a 59... But thanks for the answer. I think you have told me everything I need to know about it. 
Take it easy.


----------



## ciocc (Feb 8, 2005)

*Stay away from it ...*

I have read various times in this forum and people were complaining that this frame had stability problem. It wobbled in high speed. I hope you haven't bought this frame yet.


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

ciocc said:


> I have read various times in this forum and people were complaining that this frame had stability problem. It wobbled in high speed. I hope you haven't bought this frame yet.


If there is a wobble, it's probably not due to the frame, unless it was crashed and is somehow out of alignment, which is touch to do on a 6/4 ti frame Maybe the headseat has problems? Mine is perfectly stable. I can go around corners with no hands and no wobble. 

I would inquire into the fork! My Vortex came with an Ouzo Pro and the ride is awesome! I don't know how the in-house lightspeed forks compare. 

Do be aware that Litespeed's warranty only applies to the original purchaser! But for $1,250, I don't think it really matters.


----------

